# Found a new workflow with the M3 as far as magnify with manual lenses...



## archiea (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Gang,

one of my bigger complaints from the M3 was that in manual focus, if I had magnify and then focus, to get out of magnify, It seemed Id have to hit the magnify button two more times for it to go from 5x to 10X then to 1x... And when using the EVF, I'd have to hold the camera two handed and have my right thumb, that was holding the camera, then basically lift it off the grip and hit the magnify button two more times... adding a lot of shake and fumbling to find that zit sized button. 

I discovered another workflow that helps some of this. When in MF, I still have to dislocate my thumb to hit magnify, but I can use the back rotary button to zoom to 5x, 10x, then back to 1x... much faster and easier to hit than the clitoris that canon put just under the thumb rest for, I don't know, the most used feature in focusing!!! Meanwhile the Multi-F button just sits there with every programmable ability except magnify. This is borderline cruel! 

Lastly, this discovery goes in tandem with the ability to use the D-pad to reposition the magnify area. 

I hope this helps other peeps!


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 29, 2015)

Cool - that is helpful and you can cycle back and forth between between the modes rather than having to always move forward.


----------



## twagn (Sep 4, 2015)

archiea said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> one of my bigger complaints from the M3 was that in manual focus, if I had magnify and then focus, to get out of magnify, It seemed Id have to hit the magnify button two more times for it to go from 5x to 10X then to 1x... And when using the EVF, I'd have to hold the camera two handed and have my right thumb, that was holding the camera, then basically lift it off the grip and hit the magnify button two more times... adding a lot of shake and fumbling to find that zit sized button.
> 
> ...



Why would you magnify in manual focus using the EVF?...if that can be done? I haven't used a EVF on a M3 but that sounds absolutely cumbersome if not a bit silly. Thats what the LCD is for. EVF is for catching quick shots. If critical focus is needed the LCD works much better


----------



## rossbeckernz (Sep 7, 2015)

This is a great find. In addition, if you are at either x5 or x10 & after focusing hit the return arrow (top right of the screen) the magnify goes away. 
However the camera remembers the last magnify setting & when you next hit the magnify button it returns to the last setting, ie x5 or x10.
No more toggling. Fantastic. 
Thanks Archiea.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks this works a treat especially with the EVF!


----------



## TeT (Oct 1, 2015)

twagn said:


> Why would you magnify in manual focus using the EVF?...if that can be done? I haven't used a EVF on a M3 but that sounds absolutely cumbersome if not a bit silly. Thats what the LCD is for. EVF is for catching quick shots. If critical focus is needed the LCD works much better



In my case LCD is useless for critical focus unless I am wearing readers or on a tripod and squinting(with my readers close at hand). Also I imagine LCD is slower than the EVF... (?)


----------



## archiea (Oct 2, 2015)

TeT said:


> twagn said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you magnify in manual focus using the EVF?...if that can be done? I haven't used a EVF on a M3 but that sounds absolutely cumbersome if not a bit silly. Thats what the LCD is for. EVF is for catching quick shots. If critical focus is needed the LCD works much better
> ...



Hey TET.

the main advantage of the EVF is to avoid the glaring sun that obstructs your view of the lcd. in daylight the EVF is near a necessity. A secondary benefit is that it helps you compose since you have an an obstructed view of your subject while donating to the local economy by accomodating pick pockets! . 

Lastly the EVF is just as useful if not more useful (b/c of the above reasons) for focusing in focus peaking and magnify mode. However the M3 button layout was clearly designed for an LCD use, not EVF. The button is high on the back of the body instead of being programmable in the MFn button. also, you lose the touch ability to the screen to re-position the the focus areas (you can use the D-pad). Meanwhile sony allows touch ability as an input device even when the screen is off while you use the EVF.


----------



## archiea (Oct 2, 2015)

TeT said:


> twagn said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you magnify in manual focus using the EVF?...if that can be done? I haven't used a EVF on a M3 but that sounds absolutely cumbersome if not a bit silly. Thats what the LCD is for. EVF is for catching quick shots. If critical focus is needed the LCD works much better
> ...



Actually the LCD use is "faster" because the button layout is optimized for LCD use, not EVF use.


----------



## twagn (Oct 3, 2015)

Critical focus (manual focus) in live view for macro or landscape on my 70D is a snap. Very much like the M on still subjects.

Can you actually critical focus the M3 with the electronic view finder? As said this just seems awkward on the tiny M and more easily done on the LCD


----------



## TeT (Oct 3, 2015)

archiea said:


> A secondary benefit is that it helps you compose since you have an an obstructed view of your subject while donating to the local economy by accomodating pick pockets! .



Never had my pocket picked... Of course I am a firm believer in duct tape for all occasions...


----------



## twagn (Oct 5, 2015)

TeT said:


> archiea said:
> 
> 
> > A secondary benefit is that it helps you compose since you have an an obstructed view of your subject while donating to the local economy by accomodating pick pockets! .
> ...



Impaired individuals need not apply


----------



## melbournite (Oct 5, 2015)

On the subject of manual focus, does anyone know why you can't 'focus magnify' when in 'video' mode. Is there something I've missed, otherwise seems crazy to omit.


----------

